
Are the BSDs dying? Some security researchers think so - behnamoh
https://www.csoonline.com/article/3250653/is-the-bsd-os-dying-some-security-researchers-think-so.html
======
devhwrng
(January 2018)

FreeBSD has always been so far behind in basic security migitations. It is
2020, and FreeBSD still doesn't have ASLR.

------
theta_d
It is now official. Netcraft has confirmed: *BSD is dying.

------
jki275
Old article. And it ignores the one true desktop Unix, OSX.

------
mekster
As long as it's BSD license, it won't die due to many manufacturers depending
on an OS where it doesn't have to opensource their additions.

